# Texas tarpon on the fly



## joey7848 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am new to TX and have done inshore fishing my whole life. My true hobby over the last few years is redfish on the fly, but I want to get into fly fishing for tarpon.

I know tarpon fishing in FL and TX is very different. FL tarpon seem to more visible, and therefore easier to catch on the fly. Does anyone have any advice on how to approach this in TX, where to launch, water depths, etc...I don't want to steal all your spots, just looking for some direction on what their migration habits are in TX.

I know the season is ending now too, but I want to prepare for next year.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Where in Texas are you located, Joey? You are absolutely correct, fishing for tarpon in Florida and Texas is quite different. They will start showing up in late April and will hang around until we start gettting strong cold fronts blow through on a regular basis, probably November. While there are a few opportunities in the bays, most of the fishing will be in or near passes, jetties, in the surf and out in the near Gulf. In August, when tarpon begin feeding off the large schools of anchovies (in 25-35 feet) would probably be one of your best bets using a weighted fly and a full sink line. 

One thing to keep in mind about fishing in Texas, until the tarpon show back up, there's year round fishing for trout, redfish, drum, sheephead and flounder in the bays. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## joey7848 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks, Chris. I live in Houston right now. I fly fish out of my kayak for reds and trout just about once a week since I've lived here...mostly Christmas Bay, San Luis Pass area, and when I have time Lighthouse Lakes in Port Aransas. Going to Christmas tomorrow and Saturday actually.

I've done pretty well, but am looking for a boat...I love sight fishing and the perspective just isn't as good when your not on a platform.

Thanks for the advice on the tarpon. Do they typically roll in pods like they do in FL or are you just looking for bait?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Tarpon are out there now. Just have to go. First real front and they'll be gone for a while


Cody C


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Joey, You'll see them roll in singles and in schools and there are times you just have to work the bait schools or just blind cast and dredge. I'll let you know the answer in a couple of hundred years if I ever get it figure out.

If you get a chance, come to the monthly meeting of our club, The Texas FlyFishers, on Tuesday night (we meet the last Tuesday of each month ex. December). Heres the link to our site

http://www.texasflyfishers.org/

There is a large pool of information there about fly fishing Texas, especially the coast.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

The fellow that runs this place on the lower coast-I can't remember his name right now-is very knowledgeable about fly fishing for tarpon and has the flies and the equipment to get the job done:

The Fly Shop
318 East Queen Isabella
Port Isabel, TX
956-943-1785

Since the season runs longer down there you might enjoy a run down to talk to him and give that area a try for tarpon.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## joey7848 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback...and Dave, thanks for fueling my fire.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That's a scary big tarpon in that picture.

I don't see a rod. Did she just "lip" him as he swam by?

Cool pic.


----------

